# Cars



## Marchel (May 9, 2011)

So, I currently drive a new Acura and have been advised not to bring down a 'nice' car, which makes sense. I'm looking for advice on what type of car would be best. My aunt drives a newer Kia sedan, which is a possibility. However, I'm thinking of getting rid of both cars and buying a VW Vanagon. 

This would give us a vehicle to travel around Mexico in as well as plenty of room to bring down what we are allowed on an FMT. Plus I know that VW is well supported from a maintenance point of view.

I would like to get opinions from folks on this forum regarding this topic. Any suggestions are most welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

VW and Nissan are high on the popularity list in Mexico.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Marchel said:


> Plus I know that VW is well supported from a maintenance point of view


There is a high possibility that VW in the US are different than those in Mexico. Pollution parts are just one example. Mostly, the VW mechanic can repair minor problems, however, if the part is not available in Mexico, you will have to order that part from the US and wait. I know people who have had problems with Ford and Dodge parts.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

An Acura would probably be passed by all the new Caddy SUV's and Hummers, I am in Mexico and I drive a 2011 Subaru Limited and have had no problems at all and I have put 20,000 miles in Mexico since I brought it down last Oct.


----------



## Marchel (May 9, 2011)

*the sub*



chicois8 said:


> An Acura would probably be passed by all the new Caddy SUV's and Hummers, I am in Mexico and I drive a 2011 Subaru Limited and have had no problems at all and I have put 20,000 miles in Mexico since I brought it down last Oct.


is a pretty rugged and reliable vehicle and a good option as well. i'm looking at chapala which i understand has narrow cobblestone streets... wouldn't have a caddy suv or a hummer if they were given to me. except to sell and who wants to buy one of those these days.

thanks... probably need to just get down there and check things out for myself... which i am doing in a couple of weeks!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I watch sedans that do not have much clearence try to cross some of the larger topes in the area,LOL

some have to go over them sideways...The Hummers and SUV's are great for topes and potholes...


----------



## Marchel (May 9, 2011)

*another good reason*



chicois8 said:


> I watch sedans that do not have much clearence try to cross some of the larger topes in the area,LOL
> 
> some have to go over them sideways...The Hummers and SUV's are great for topes and potholes...


to ditch the acura! i will think about a sub though... that might be a good option as well. the 70's hippie in me was very attracted to the vanagon!!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Having reasonable if not great clearance is certainly important. Size, especially width can be an issue in a lot of places and certainly a decision point. One key to me was a car that took regular versus premium gas as cost differential higher in Mexico and getting wider. In fact I see stations that have dropped premium. Mexican mechanics are really good and very creative as they really want to do labor versus parts. Even in our town of about 4K people, we have two very good mechanics. However, I also like to have a dealer around but those are hit/miss. I started with BMW SUV and dealer in Queretaro basically had no idea. I ended up multiple times having to call mechanic in the US to get them guidance. Even though BMW 10 years old, we opted to drive to the US and sell. We bought a Honda Pilot to get the 3rd row of seats as an issue for us. We looked at buying in Mexico but cost differential way too much to justify. Since we are rural community, expect to buy a local pickup to get around limitations of US licensed SUV. One unexpected advantage of Honda is that so far we have had very good experience with service at dealer in Queretaro. Turns out that they have multiple US trained mechanics.


----------



## Marchel (May 9, 2011)

*Honda!*



conklinwh said:


> Having reasonable if not great clearance is certainly important. Size, especially width can be an issue in a lot of places and certainly a decision point. One key to me was a car that took regular versus premium gas as cost differential higher in Mexico and getting wider. In fact I see stations that have dropped premium. Mexican mechanics are really good and very creative as they really want to do labor versus parts. Even in our town of about 4K people, we have two very good mechanics. However, I also like to have a dealer around but those are hit/miss. I started with BMW SUV and dealer in Queretaro basically had no idea. I ended up multiple times having to call mechanic in the US to get them guidance. Even though BMW 10 years old, we opted to drive to the US and sell. We bought a Honda Pilot to get the 3rd row of seats as an issue for us. We looked at buying in Mexico but cost differential way too much to justify. Since we are rural community, expect to buy a local pickup to get around limitations of US licensed SUV. One unexpected advantage of Honda is that so far we have had very good experience with service at dealer in Queretaro. Turns out that they have multiple US trained mechanics.


Well, I am a big Honda fan, so a CRV could be a good option as well. So help me understand... Can one continue to buy cars in the states on an FM3, as long as they take them back out to sell or trade in? I guess the issue there is financing and registration, maintaining some type of US address for that purpose? Are you saying that buying a car in Mexico is more expensive than buying in the states and gas is as well? We are over $4.00 per gallon here in CA. And of course I have a car that requires premium. 

I believe the streets in Chapala are pretty narrow and cobblestoney, but I plan to walk as much as possible anyway. Might have to get my aunt a rascal scooter, she has a little trouble walking distances. 

And hell, I thought I could just throw some stuff in a backpack and head south, HA!


----------



## Marchel (May 9, 2011)

*Topes?*



chicois8 said:


> I watch sedans that do not have much clearence try to cross some of the larger topes in the area,LOL
> 
> some have to go over them sideways...The Hummers and SUV's are great for topes and potholes...


I don't understand that term. Is is some kind of speed bump?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Financing isn't a good idea, especially if you want to take the car to Mexico. It would require the permission of the finance company to take the car out of the USA.
You certainly can take your US car back to the USA to trade, but you can never sell it or trade it, or even junk it, in Mexico.
If you plan to stay in Mexico for many years, it may be much more convenient to purchase your next car in Mexico. Prices are similar, when you consider that the advertised price in Mexico will include all taxes and often registration and a year of insurance, too. It also avoids the need to stop at the border for automobile paperwork, as you can drive a Mexican plated car on either side of the border without formalities beyond temporary liability insurance for the USA. There are other advantages of having Mexican plates, although it is a bit of a hassle if you move from one state to another and have to change your registration to the new state.

Tope = speed bump


----------



## Marchel (May 9, 2011)

*Thank you*



RVGRINGO said:


> Financing isn't a good idea, especially if you want to take the car to Mexico. It would require the permission of the finance company to take the car out of the USA.
> You certainly can take your US car back to the USA to trade, but you can never sell it or trade it, or even junk it, in Mexico.
> If you plan to stay in Mexico for many years, it may be much more convenient to purchase your next car in Mexico. Prices are similar, when you consider that the advertised price in Mexico will include all taxes and often registration and a year of insurance, too. It also avoids the need to stop at the border for automobile paperwork, as you can drive a Mexican plated car on either side of the border without formalities beyond temporary liability insurance for the USA. There are other advantages of having Mexican plates, although it is a bit of a hassle if you move from one state to another and have to change your registration to the new state.
> 
> Tope = speed bump


RVGRINGO... I'm trying to avoid buying another car in the states and thinking of just paying off my aunt's car and bringing it down for starters. However it is a rather smallish sedan, a KIA something or other. Having lived in Spain and a few other states, I guess we can just say that the DMV is pretty much a hassle where every one goes... In Spain they were closed from 1 - 4 everyday for Siesta! I understand that we cannot leave a US car in Mexico. 

My intention is to take that car back and sell it at some point after FM3 issuance and then buy a car in Mexico. 

If we bring the KIA and to start on the FMM, it will probably most likely not hold all the clothing we would want to bring. I understand that what we can bring on an FMM is quite limited, so most is going to storage. Can one ship clothing into Mexico, like through the regular mail? Since I will be flying in and out to work, I will need to retain 'work' clothes, unfortunately. 

Fortunately I have a Mexican national friend from GDL who will most likely drive down with us and then fly back to Sacramento. 

Are topes bigger than 'undulations'?


----------



## Marchel (May 9, 2011)

*Visiting soon.*



RVGRINGO said:


> Financing isn't a good idea, especially if you want to take the car to Mexico. It would require the permission of the finance company to take the car out of the USA.
> You certainly can take your US car back to the USA to trade, but you can never sell it or trade it, or even junk it, in Mexico.
> If you plan to stay in Mexico for many years, it may be much more convenient to purchase your next car in Mexico. Prices are similar, when you consider that the advertised price in Mexico will include all taxes and often registration and a year of insurance, too. It also avoids the need to stop at the border for automobile paperwork, as you can drive a Mexican plated car on either side of the border without formalities beyond temporary liability insurance for the USA. There are other advantages of having Mexican plates, although it is a bit of a hassle if you move from one state to another and have to change your registration to the new state.
> 
> Tope = speed bump


RVGRINGO, I am coming to Chapala May27th through the 31st. How bout coffee or something while I am there? It would be nice to meet someone I've been talking to here.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Of course. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry, should have been more clear. Gas is cheaper in Mexico now as more like $3/gal. However regular/premium differential wider in Mexico than the US and getting wider.
Would never suggest bringing in financed car. Registration is manageable. I believe RV ****** talked about doing North or South Dakota without ever going there.
US/Mexico cost differential is really model/brand dependent. In my limited view, the higher the cost the more the difference in terms of per cent as well as absolute. If I were looking at a pickup, even expanded cab, I'd definitely buy in Mexico. In fact if had a good mechanic to check it out, I'd probably go the used route.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Topes*

Yes a speed bump, In Tequila they are speed mountains not only high but wide because they serve as a ped. crosswalk...





Marchel said:


> I don't understand that term. Is is some kind of speed bump?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> Gas is cheaper in Mexico now as more like $3/gal. However regular/premium differential wider in Mexico than the US and getting wider.


From Saturday 14 May until Saturday 11 June fuel prices will be:
Magna $9.52/lt
Premium $10.30
Diesel $9.12


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow! That is a serious jump from 9.08 as they usually go up in .04 or .08 increments.
That works out to about $.15/gal. US so at about $3.15/gal. still better than the $3.75/gal that I saw on the US side.


----------



## Bast (Dec 27, 2010)

would a Jeep Grand Cherokee be a big problem in Lake Chapala?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

What kind of problems were you asking about???





Bast said:


> would a Jeep Grand Cherokee be a big problem in Lake Chapala?


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

*Topes*



Marchel said:


> I don't understand that term. Is is some kind of speed bump?


Speed bumps in the US are nothing compared to in Mexico. I bet you could get whiplash going over one too fast. If you don't know what one is, the first one you drive over too fast will just about throw you through the windshield. You won't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Wrong*

You have the prices out of order:
Magna=9.12
Premium=10.31 
Diesel=9.52





joaquinx said:


> From Saturday 14 May until Saturday 11 June fuel prices will be:
> Magna $9.52/lt
> Premium $10.30
> Diesel $9.12


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Back to normal*

Hola Steve, no serious jump,only 4 centavos per litro, it appears the poster copied and pasted a thread started by Rollyb on another board... Rick


QUOTE=conklinwh;520323]Wow! That is a serious jump from 9.08 as they usually go up in .04 or .08 increments.
That works out to about $.15/gal. US so at about $3.15/gal. still better than the $3.75/gal that I saw on the US side.[/QUOTE]


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I saw, thanks. .04 pesos(less than a penney) makes more sense and since just over $3USD is a good deal vs US.


----------

